# Best looking/lowest profile MTB helmet



## Tradition123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Who make the best looking lowest profile (no bobble heads!) MTBhwlmet right now?

would prefer black, and maybe some back of the head protection if possible.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

What is an "MTB" helmet, other than a full face?

If you're talking about a half-dome type, Specialized S-Works Evade.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The Bell Super seems low profile to me...


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't have one, but from looking at pictures and vids, the giro feature looks pretty low profile, back of head protection, and available in stealthy black for less than $50.


----------



## Pedro87 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry to hijack your post but can any 1 tell me how to start my own on thread on iPhone can't see an option to do so.
Cheers


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

Bell Stoker for me. Super comfy, cheap and doesn't look like a turtle sitting on my head. Otherwise the Bell Super 2R but it's not as comfy.


----------



## PUNKY (Apr 26, 2010)

The one that fits your head and budget the best.


----------



## unaware (Sep 22, 2012)

Stoker and Feature are pretty similar helmets and can be found on sale in the $30s. They breathe decently and offer more coverage. If you don't mind spending $150 or more then you have more low profile options. But it really comes down to your head shape. Some helmets fit rounder type heads while others are more oval/egg shaped. Thus finding the right design for your head shape is critical.


----------



## PeterMike (Jul 28, 2016)

*Alpina Carapax*


----------



## kbat117 (Jun 18, 2016)

Kali Chakra. I hate the bobble head look and snagged on of these off of price point before they closed for $15.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

I have two of the Chakras and l like it. Although, the one's being blown out on PP were the '13 model. Kali is supposedly introducing a new helmet called the Lunati. I guess a bunch were put out there at Sea Otter and the release was supposed to be in June. Haven't seen them yet, but it's a good looking lid if you figure out where to get one!


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

Smith just released a helmet called the Rover. Looks low profile, comes in black, and has some protection for the back of the head. I had the Forefront which I love but it's not exactly low profile. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smilely (Oct 14, 2011)

I just bought the Smith Rover. So far very happy with it. Light weight and comfy.


----------



## sohl (Jul 3, 2016)

I just bought a 7idp M2 helmet and I like it so far! 
lightweight and got ventilation


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

The lowest-profile I've seen/tried on/used is the Urge Enduromatic. Kind of a unique shape, but I have a peanut head and it fits perfectly.


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

What’s the lowest profile helmet now? I still use an Urge Enduromatic, and though it is less bulky than most popular helmets, it’s still pretty bulky.


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

I got a great deal on a Sweet Protection Bushwhacker II. It is very low profile, it sits low on the head and has excellent coverage. Can interfere with some glasses behind the ears.

I've had/have a couple of Uvex helmets too (xp and Quatro), and they have both been low profile.


----------



## tfinator (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a hard time finding comfortable helmets, but the Giro Hex I just got is awesome. I think it looks good too.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

I tried on all the options at one local LBS: Spec Ambush, TLD models, Fox Flux. All major mushroom head. If I had to choose one of those, Ambush was least mushroomy. But still way too mushroomy.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Troy Lee Design A1,A2 but they can be warm depending on where you ride. The Specialized Ambush and their high end road helmets are reasonablemlow profile.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Is it just me, or do they all look funny on your own head?... 

Seriously, I've tried on so many helmets, and they all look huge on me. But when somebody else wears them, they look fine... Even my twin. Go figure.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

GKelley said:


> Is it just me, or do they all look funny on your own head?...
> 
> Seriously, I've tried on so many helmets, and they all look huge on me. But when somebody else wears them, they look fine... Even my twin. Go figure.


Everyone else is a mutant.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

It's the same for everyone. Helmet always looks goofy on your own head but completely normal on everyone else. I think I look like Charlie Brown with my helmet on. But who cares...


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

If you want a light, breathable low profile helmets I like Catlike. They have a roadie background so the helmets are low pro, super light and breathable like an XC helmet, but still have a mix of 'enduro' type protection like on the back of the head. The Yelmo model has built in camera mount which is nice to have. Leaf Catlike 2c is only 310g.


----------



## JackieTreehorn8 (Mar 12, 2016)

Any updated 2019 suggestions for:
-low profile / no bobble head helmet
-has a lot coverage in back of head
-fits deep (lowers close to ears)


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Now I've trimmed the peak 15mm, I'm liking the Giro Chronicle Mips even more.
Also got a Giro Ambush that fits very well and the micro adjust peak doesn't need trimming at all.


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

JackieTreehorn8 said:


> Any updated 2019 suggestions for:
> -low profile / no bobble head helmet
> -has a lot coverage in back of head
> -fits deep (lowers close to ears)


 "Red Leader, this is Gold Leader."


----------



## mfacey (Dec 16, 2018)

Smith Forefront 2. I find loads of helmets to bulky and this one seems to be a good compromise for me. Still really comfy, good coverage and looks cool (as far as helmets go).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

Tradition123 said:


> Who make the best looking lowest profile (no bobble heads!) MTBhwlmet right now?
> 
> would prefer black, and maybe some back of the head protection if possible.


Depend on the shape of your skull. If you have a long narrow head Specialized is not bad. If you have a round wide head shape you are in for a longer search.
Just bought a 6D ATB-1T EVO XL as it is wide enough. Company answered my question of the internal width of the various sizes.

Best looking? Or best protecting?


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Often, when wearing my black Troy Lee Designs A1 helmet someone will ask me if it's an extra small or something like that. It does seem to look significantly less bobbley than most helmets ...although it could also be the black color.


----------



## Grooverider (Aug 24, 2018)

GlazedHam said:


> Often, when wearing my black Troy Lee Designs A1 helmet someone will ask me if it's an extra small or something like that. It does seem to look significantly less bobbley than most helmets ...although it could also be the black color.


Must be your head.
My "M" A2 makes me look like Toad from Super Mario


----------

